# Cleaning up fly "spit"



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

We live in dairy country and huge hoards of flies filling our homes seasonally if a common thing here. How do you clean up the black spots they leave behind especially on unwashables like silk lampshades?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't have any advice for you. I have this problem also.

I laughed when I read "I prayed for patience and God sent me a goat" since I've had one that had escaped 3 times in 2 days. Can't find where the little bugger is getting out.


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

It does not sound like you are contributing to the population (ie Have livestock yourself) but I would put out traps for the flies.

Outside I would use the bags with the attractant. I capture 100s a day this way.
Inside I use fly strips and a ultraviolet fly trap.

I figure one dead fly means less poop (that what that black spot is!) and a lot less new flies.

Do not know if it is true but I heard that a fly poops every time it takes off!


----------

